# Can haunted houses be too scary?



## jcarpenter2 (May 30, 2004)

DarkTomb, i find that so hard to comprehend. I have personally met anyone that thought that. As a parent though, i have met parents that wouldn't allow their younger children not go through because they thought it was to scary for the young child. But i'm talking the ten and under crowd. I have only experienced positive word of mouth advertisement when it was "too" scary. Where the threads substantiated with factual data?

Life is full of choices - if you don't like your life - make better choices


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

If your scared of a scary haunted house please don’t say so. Don’t ruin the fun for the rest of us. Take your daisies and go back to Easter. But in all seriousness, there are people that are easily frightened. As posted in some other part of the forum someone said they been to a room where it was covered in chicken blood with some dude with NUBS. That would freak me out. I think that would scare some people from not coming back but not a LARGE majority. SO I don’t think you should worry about keeping your attraction less scary.

All is done


----------



## LorieStrode68 (May 29, 2004)

Another way to look at this whole thing is: is it inappropriate? Perhaps some spooks and gags are best left for, well, never. I mean the type of stuff that is sexually offensive (like a man in a suit pursuing a female haunt patron until she becomes very fearful and very irratated). Yes, I agree with you that if you are scared, don't go in the haunt to begin with, but it is also our responsibility to make sure our patrons feel SAFE, SECURE, and that they will not be physically harmed. It's a haunt, not harrassment.

"Hey! I went to Long Beach State. Same as Speilburg."
--Halloween Ressurection


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

I work at a hayride so harassment "physically" is hard. But people feeling safe and secure follows under some lines. We want them to be safe and secure but NOT feel safe and secure. Thus making it actually scary. I also think throwing Raw chickens feet is a little unsafe too ...

All is done


----------



## BriDC1 (Dec 17, 2003)

If a haunt really is THAT scary that people are afraid to go back, I'm sure for every 1 person that's too afraid to go back, there's a ton that loved being that scared and can't wait to go back!

-Brian


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Misfit who ya callin' NUBS??!!YUK,YUK!Personally I haven't been to too many Haunted Houses and not come out either bored,pizzed off for waiting in a long hot line then going thru a CHEZZY haunted house.What would scare me and entice me to go back would be.....THE REAL THING!!

rod spain


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

The posts on the other message boards were initiated by Jim Upchurch who recently set up a portable haunt and discovered a few things(that I have been saying and doing for 18 years now(Yes, Jim Upchurch has been through my house several times, he knows my show here pretty well, but now he "knows" from personal experience!)
I am open for tours of my haunted house almost every night of the year plus Sat. and Sun. afternoons going on 18 years now.
Since I see alot of off-season visitors by this very fact I get families with children and for me to please this kind of group the buckets of blood and chainsaw attacks would have me refunding or arguing all the time, why? Because everybody wants to have a GOOD time, and hearing your kids scream with nightmares for the following several years isn't a "good time" by most's definition.
Who defines what is meant by the words "Haunted House"?
The definition for alot of people who have been through one at some time in their lives unfortunately means a bad experience, groped, chased to the ground(with cuts and scapes)or a new phobia from just a high amount of realistic fearfull situations they were forced to endure.
While the last 30 years of Hollywood gore and horror movies define most present "haunts", my house is one of the old, first definition: "An old house that really has a supernatural life to it with unexplainable events that can cause fear or consternation".
From early on I saw my "job" here as to "entertain" people and even sometimes distract them from some of the supernatural things here.
I use alot of mood and humor ,we do startling things here which then most people begin laughing about because the thing that just had them screaming and jumping is such a harmless, mundane item!
Scare, then laugh, all the way through my 60 to 90 minute tour I give here, is the perfect tour in my assessment.
Many in this business are constantly wondering where their customers went(and why?) Maybe if you sicken and repel a certain percentage every year, you do lose numbers of ticket buyers?
I know I couldn't be personally financially viable if I had no repeat business, I'm in the middle of nowhere, I have to inspire them to return (which requires effort , time and money)
Extreme haunt entertainment is fine, but your audience will usually be smaller (in my opinion)
Some parts of the country run different than others, regional differences can run the gamut and a higher preference for the extreme show might be found, or maybe the customers just find the type of show they need and want?
Almost every week I'm talking to phobic haunt victims from other haunted houses, they are standing outside not wanting to come in (and tour with their friends) If I can talk them into trying the first room or two, they usually make it all the way through and laugh alot , having a memorable , good time.
Then upon exiting they will tell me their personal"horror" story of where and how their fears and phobias came from: Dad, StepDad, older brother, a haunted house, or something else (like being locked in a refrigerator or held under water)
We need to understand, some people have had terrible experiences in their young lives and it left them scarred, I sure don't make fun of them.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

What does "NUBS" stand for?[?]

You can't spell Vicky without Icky !


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Well here goes,
Have you ever seen the price of a six flags haunted house? That scared the heck out of me! $25 per person!?!

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

nubs. doesnt stand for anything. Nubs Last time I checked were missing limbs on a person. LIke if you loose an arm all you have is a stump "NUb"

All is done


----------



## BriDC1 (Dec 17, 2003)

That price would sure scare me from comin back!

Last year, the last group of TOTs that came through gave us the best compliment as they walked away. As they all yelled and talked to each other about what had just happened, one yelled out, "This is better than 6 Flags!"

Though maybe he wasn't reffering to our haunt, and just it's price: free. But I'll take it as he was talking about the haunt itself!

-Brian


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

To scary, there's no such thing. Like someone else said for every person you lose if they are afraid to go back through, you'll gain at least 2 people. Because they are going to tell their friends. Now if people aren't scared then they'll also tell their friends and that's people that wont go through because their friends wasn't frighten.

I hate a haunt that invades your person space, for to long. In my opinion it's ok for an actor to get in your face for a few seconds but I hate it when one stays in your face for the next two rooms. If that happen, then I wouldn't come back.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

If you get all ticked off, what the [email protected]#$ were you expecting when you went to a haunted house? Happy bunnies and flowers!? If any bunnies are seen it should be with out there skins!! I do think there should be a warning that it may be upsetting or disturbing. If you have something suggestive there deffinatly should be a warning. For example, if your haunted house is themed off jeffrey dahmer(dont know what kind of person would do that, but whatever floats you boat) there she be a warning that it may be UPSETTING to some people. But again, if you are upset about being scared...Your IQ must be below room temperature!

Michael Ball

The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't think a haunt can be too scarey, it's all going to be different to every person that comes through it. You don't have a choice as a haunter on who is going to be scared by what gag, what may scare on won't bother another. You do have a choice as a patron on whether or not to go into the haunt to begin with. As Gym says there's a big difference between a "haunt"ed house and a haunted house. Some people get into the real feeling of a house that has something going on inside of it that you can't explain. Other's like the adventure of a manmade house and the excitment of what's in the next room. I happen to enjoy both! I think as a haunter you should do whatever makes you smile when you're designing it or building it. Don't worry about if it's going to be too scarey, if you're worried about that your haunt will suffer. 

If you think your haunt is something for certain aged people, than say so, but don't build it around that thought...

Paul

"damn kids, why do they do it?"


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

My house is very different from most others and I can take most of the credit or blame for this.
I think if someone is to spend time and money to drive 60 to 100 miles usually, one-way, to see my house then it had better be memorable and to be memorable it has to be engaging the mind and entertaining. The scariest part of this house is optional, yet this is the portion of the show that also usually has people returning to enjoy.
Recently a young woman, first time visitor, asked as we were all standing outside talking at the end of the tour,"Was that real?"
"Was what real?" I asked.
"That whole thing, that whole 90 minutes that we were in your house."
I guess she was entertained,..encapsulated actually. Distracted? Definately. Dreamlike, sure, it was MY DREAM! "Oh,Oh!" she might then say.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your input on this. I thought I was going crazy for a while there in thinking I needed to tone things down. And now that I've had to cross Nubs and chicken feet off my list of props, I'll just make do with eerie, psychological terror, illusion, misdirection, and a terrifying themed ambience. 

Part of good actor training is to teach the actors to scare and fade away to reset for the next victims. Otherwise, after the initial scare what you have is a customer and an actor just staring at each other with nothing to do. I'm glad I heard that people don't like actors stalking them across several rooms. I think the one exception is if people are lingering too long in a room, an actor scares them forward to the next room. 

Thanks Gym, I was hoping you would share your thoughts. I have to get out and see your house one of these days.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm glad you guys brought up the actors in a haunted house. We have Netherworld here in Georgia in October and the house itself is great -the only thing that really ruined it for me was one actor who followed me all over the haunt at too close a distance. It was really irritating and took away from the feeling of being in a haunted house in the first place. 
As far as haunts being too scary - people are stupid. Haunted houses are supposed to be scary. Anyone who gets upset shouldn't be in one in the first place. It's when people take small children into more extreme haunts that annoys me. But then again these are probably the same people who take their children into R rated movies.

BlackRose


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Gym, where do you set up your haunt?

Michael Ball

The statement below is true.
The statement above is false.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

I think you have to look at your target audience. Some stuff is just to scary for the TOT's. It's suppossed to be all in good fun. I personally don't think a haunted house could be too scary, but I can't stand poor taste. For instance, one haunted house had a room where a woman was giving birth. The mad doctor proceeded to bang the newborn's head on a wall. Of course it was just a doll, but I think that was just going a bit too far. It still bugs me to this day and it was like 20 years ago.

You can't spell Vicky without Icky !


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

No0o Keep the chicken feet they work swell! At The hayride we are at we bought abotu 50 of them at the local supermarket Its dark and people hold on to them. When they get torwards the end where there is light and they actualy see what they are holding gives them a Good scare!!!

All is done


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

I just went into a haunted house up in Toronto Canada a few weeks back and it was really cool. I hate it when you go thru them and it is so dark you cant see anything at all, this one had lighted displays thru out, and it turned into quite a maze too. There was a haunted house there in Toronto that said on the advertisment, once you come in the house, you'll never want to come back cuz it's so scary, well it had a scary price attached to it too. We only paid $4.25 to get into this one. The one thing I don't like about haunted houses is when something or someone touches you, now that creeps me out!

littlespook

chele belly


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

WHERE ARE THESE HAUNTED HOUSES????!!!!! I wanna go again and again and again! I have never been to one that is too scary! Most are not scary enough. I judge how scary one is by how many times I jump, usually this number equals 0. 

Last year I went to HHN (Halloween Horror Nights) and I jumped a total of 7 times!! AWESOME! I kept going back though.

The only type of "House" that would not make me want to go back would be the ones that some of those rogue Christian groups put on. They have scenes of abortions, rape etc... That to me is unacceptable.

At the end, they corner you and preach at you that if you don't convert you will burn in hell. THIS IS THE TYPE OF THING THAT SHOULD BE BANNED! Talk about over the top and completely unacceptable that must be it!


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

There is still **** like that today!?!?!?

All is done


----------



## drunk_buzzard (Sep 9, 2003)

I guess I have a different oppinion than most of you. Remember, obviously all of us here love Halloween and therefore probably love haunted houses. So the idea of something being too scary seem ludicrous to us, because that is the point of going.

However, that's not always the case for the general public. Sometimes it doesn't take very much to scare someone. For example, my wife is very easily scared. She also has an anxiety disorder, so she has to be careful about going to things like haunted houses. I picked out a haunted trail years ago that turned out to be too scary for her. 

The point is, you don't go and "tame" your attraction just because it's going to be too scary for some. But you must accept the fact that it's too scary for certain people! Now 2 years ago I went to a haunted hay ride that wasn't scary at all, but some of my company really enjoyed it. 

I think the big thing is how you advertise the haunt. The trail I chose years back made it seem like it wasn't really that scary. I thought it was fairly well done for not being a commercial haunt (they were raising money for some charity). Since then, my wife has opted to stay away from haunted attractions because she knows they will probably be too scary for her. It was her first attraction, and I'm sure there are others out there that went to their first haunted house and found it was too scary for them.

Ok, enough rambling. 

"Howdy folks! Ya like blood, violence, freaks of nature?" -- Capt. Spaulding, House of 1000 Corpses


----------



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

To funny..... To scary....oh wait thats me, thats right? I remember now.... having my scenes censored grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.... Cannot wait to have total creative freedom..........bring on the masses and leave the sissies for me.......bite bite chew chew hack hack slice....

I'm the best at what I do, What I do isn't very nice


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

RC, have you really been to a haunted hous like that? Rape and Abortion should never, ever, be mixed with entertainment what so ever. That is the kind of thing that disgusts me. And to think, the "rogue christians" are the ones being charges with rape. Screw the battery charge, I would sock one of them in the face!

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## madmax (Dec 28, 2003)

Crazy, those type of haunts are common in the south. Do a search for Hell House and I bet you can find a few sites and articles on it. Church groups are usually behind them.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Doesnt matter where they are, its still sick.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Apparently there is a documentry out expressing nuetral view, although I would love to see Michael Moore's depiction of it. I would not at all be surprised if some day that place was burned down, apparently a lot of the people who go through ar enot at all happy with what they have seen leaving in rage. As for me, there is no way in hell I would ever go into one of those, and if I wondered into one not knowing what it was about, I would try to find a way to press charges due to emocional devastation. It is disgusting what people do.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Once again, antything done in the name of "Religion" seems perfectly OK with the ones doing it. The fact that they ignore common decentcy and natural reguard for the feelings and sensitivity of the majority doesn't seem wrong to them, I'm sure.
Anyone ever seen that old movie, was it titled "God Told Me To?"
Where these nut cases begin a killing spree with a gleam in their eye, but it's "OK" because...well, you know the rest.
There must be a special room waiting for these types and it's not in my house and it's not in this life.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

In the area I live in a Christian Church decided to spend alot of money to set up a haunted attraction that was themed around the seven deadly sins.. I thought the concept sounded kind of neat and I was interested to see how they portrayed these sins. One of my friends said that he had visited the place and gave me a brief overview.. at that point I lost all interest in going, not because it seemed too scary but because it seemed apalling. There were abortion scenes, rape scenes, scenes with kids overdosing from drugs, foul smelling rooms with obesse actors to portray "Sloth" & "Gluttony".. some of the people I talked to said they were almost in tears by the time they exited the place because of how horrible the things depicted in these scenes were. How is that any fun for the customers? 

I think there are some haunted attractions that can be too scary.. I've heard of some haunts that dont know where to draw the line and when to quit. I've heard of places where the actors reach out and touch the customers.. places where pigs blood is used to splatter the customers.. places where real chainsaws cut up walls in front of the customers. Places like this are only scary because there is too much of a liability for someone to get seriously hurt. I would never want to visit a haunt where I thought my health might be at real risk.. that would be terrifying to me. I'd be questioning whether or not real pig's blood could carry diseases, wondering whether or not the actor wielding the chainsaw might accidentally lose his grip, wondering whether or not the actor who just grabbed me is going to fight back if I accidentally/reflexively hit him. Those places are too scary and definitely worth warning other people about. 




FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Pigs blood would be the worst part. BUt something that puts you in real danger is no fun. Even though it is in the name of religion(the church haunts) they still must have some sence of what they are doing is wrong. Also, what kind of person, religious or not, would agree to pretend to be raped?? especially if they consider it a sin.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

I agree completely. I consider myself to be a very religious person....I go to Church every Sunday.....but I don't see the point in that at all. We still have a Halloween celebration at the Church. It might not be the same kind of thing that I put on at home but there is certainly no persecution.

BlackRose


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I consider myself athias(dont care how it is spelled). I am very based on science and so far a lot of what they taught me in sunday school has proven contradictions. My friends parents went to a presentation at our temple and the rabbi started talking about all the things that contradict the torah and proof that some of the stuff could not have happened. Maybe he was a sabator. I have absolutly nothing against being religious, but what I dont like is when people try to force it upon others. That being suicide bombers to to icredably disgusting haunted houses. I say "if you want to be religious, good for you. But dont harass or assault me for not sharing the same beliefs."

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

I have been to that same hellhouse that Dear is talking about. What appalled me the most was how many small children went through the haunt, and there was no real warning as to how graphic it was. And the rape scene, I thought was even worse because it was portrayed as father / daughter incest. And the hospital room with the abortion mother, was in a hospital bed right next to a gay man dying of AIDs in the bed next to her. This was about 6 years ago so I'm hoping if they still have this haunt that it has changed.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Holy [email protected]#$en [email protected]#$. Little kids shoulnt even know what sex is. I amnot the type of person who is violent, but I would ask to see the person in charge, and, wam. It is sickening, unfortunatly they are sick enough to see it as okey, so there is no convincing them. However I do think someone should write letters to whatever is advertising them asking them to refuse to carry the ads, it is not that simple, but people should take action!

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## LorieStrode68 (May 29, 2004)

As a religious person, and as a leader in the church, I must insist that blanket statements regarding churches and "hell houses" must not be made. To do so, is ignorant. I don't remember seeing any posts that were too specific, but I just wanted to let you know how I felt. Most religions, (for it is only evangelical, or pentecostal Christians that are against this holiday)tend to enjoy Halloween in the commercial sense, not in the persecution sense. It is definitely sad that certain denominations want to persecute people for their actions, punishing them by creating a disgusting, repulsive haunted house that patrons must endure. But let's not equate religion with hating Halloween, I've worked WAY too hard at my job to proove otherwise. I believe in the seperation of Halloween and religion, it works better that way. Thanks!

"Hey! I went to Long Beach State. Same as Speilburg."
--Halloween Ressurection


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey LorieStrode68, what denomination are you?


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

At our church, we do Trick or Treat for Unicef around our town then have a Halloween party back at the church when were done. I just can't imangine a church doing a haunted house based on abortion, drugs, etc. that isn't what Halloween is all about and if our church decided to do something like that, I would definitely oppose this and raise all kinds of HE!! about it. Halloween just isn't the same anymore, why can't people just let kids be kids and quit shoving crap like this at them all the time. I just can't believe that churches get that involved.

littlespook

chele belly


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

MY satetement about if you are religios good for you sont force it upon me was not neccasarily regarding halloween. I don't feel comfortable in any circumstance trying to be made into a "religious person" no matter what the media to it is. And I agree LS, halloween should be kept secret. I know some orthodox jews who are not alowed to trick or treat or come to school if there is say, a halloween party. As for halloweens asociation with all hallows eve and other now prehistoric(at least to a lot of places) religious connections has been broken. Ideally I would like to see it as a nuetral religious holiday.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## LorieStrode68 (May 29, 2004)

Rsaliva, I'm Catholic. Crazy, I don't know what you mean by having it hept secret. I just wanted to give another point of view for this thread.

"Hey! I went to Long Beach State. Same as Speilburg."
--Halloween Ressurection


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

If I find one of those hellhouse Places Im going to exploit it. AND I hope all of you do the same. Something like that is just wrong. Gives halloween/haunted house(trail) a bad name and could emotionaly ruin someone. Ahh What a future I'm going to have.




WOW!! I googled it and Its all over the internet! TIme to start exploiting...

http://hellhouse.hdxyouth.com/media.php



http://www.landoverbaptist.org/hellhouse/thehouse.html ** I think this was a joke but its just the truth that you dont see***
All is done


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I am onboard with misfit. These places need to be put out of business. Do they charge an entrance fee? IF they do it will be a lot easier to attempt to lower there profits(since you need money to make a profit, eh dah.) Hopefully if they recieve less and less money, they will adventually go out of business.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

LS ,Where did I say that, I know i did but i forgot where. Anyway I wasnt trying to seem like your point of view wasnt wanted. Sorry if I did something like that.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Misfit,

Some religious whackos have also started doing "haunted hayrides" that claim to show all the carnage and disasters that will occur when the Rapture happens (And don't get me started on the Rapture...).

For an in-depth and often humorous look at a hell house, go here.

This link is also pretty interesting.

And yes, Landoverbaptist is a parody site.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Some people are a little... My barber thinks its the mesiah, I am not 100% sure what that is but from what I know it is not the Mesiah.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Bananafish (Nov 3, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by crazymjb_
> 
> Holy [email protected]#$en [email protected]#$. Little kids shoulnt even know what sex is. I amnot the type of person who is violent, but I would ask to see the person in charge, and, wam. It is sickening, unfortunatly they are sick enough to see it as okey, so there is no convincing them. However I do think someone should write letters to whatever is advertising them asking them to refuse to carry the ads, it is not that simple, but people should take action!
> 
> ...


Well it's okay for child knowing what made them come to earth, but they shouldn't see or know what things like abortion are, especially in an Hounted House that they paid to enter!


----------



## LorieStrode68 (May 29, 2004)

crazy, you didn't say anything specific, nor did anybody else. I was just sensing a general feeling in the thread. No hard feelings, it's all business here on this forum! hehe

"Hey! I went to Long Beach State. Same as Speilburg."
--Halloween Ressurection


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

No hard feelings. As fo rlittel kids knowing what sex is, what I ment is they shouldnt know the specifics of it. When I was little I thought it was done in the bathroom LOL. THe hell house is so controversal that even if it was 100% correct(which it will never be) a kid should still not learn about any of it until they are old enough to understand.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Kids shouldn't learn about abortion either, if they need to know these things then it should be up to the parents to teach them.. not a haunted attraction. I think these hellhouses should post warnings at the front to let the parents know what they might not want their children to see. 

It depresses me when churches go this far to try and force people into realizing something.. Halloween should be a time of fun and celebration, it's a time to fantasize about the possibility of ghosts and demons, not to be forced to review the inner demons of humanity. Originally trick-or-treating was an act of generosity on the Catcholics' behalf, on all Hallows eve the poor would go knocking on doors asking for handouts and the people would bake breads for the poor. My point is that even though the holiday was originally started with Paganism, the church has indulged in the holiday in many different ways.. I dont think these Hellhouses are a great idea, and I think people should be warned about the contents and scenes within these places, but there will always be those morbid few who will want to take the holiday one step further and try something new to shock the public with hopes of getting people to realize something, and there will always be people who will want to be shocked on Halloween. There are MANY people who love these hellhouses and believe that the public can be taught something from them.. I personally believe that people visiting these places only learn from them because they WANT to. 

The churches are doing some good with these places, after all there are people who got "scared out of getting an abortion" or "scared out of violence" by visiting a hellhouse. However, it's places like these where real deep seeded fears are created especially in the mind of impressionable young children. Also, should we worry that these Hellhouses might be giving youths new ideas?


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

That is an opinion, some people are okay with abortions, I have not taken a position on it.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I would also have to disagree. More harm then good comes out of these hellhouses. More people leave angrier then when they went in. What better way for a lot of these people to let of some steam by having a drink and possibly getting violent. In this situation I think a setup like this could really trigger that. It is upsetting to pay 9 bucks for what you think will be a walktrough haunt and see people pretending to tear a baby out of sombody, complete with meat and stage blood. And then walk through and see some gay guy dying of HIV when in truth anyone is a possible victim of HIV. Then there are teenagers killing themselves, seeing something like that is supposed to help mixed in with abortion and rape?!?! Oh yah, there is rape, because we all want to be amused by that. That has absolutly nothing to do what so ever with a haunted house. At the very least the others involve death. It is all BS, and if I had my way would be shut down. Adults leave crying and pissed off, one web page describes people screaming threats which I am sure were adjectated by the haunt. On christmas why dont they have santa come and sotomize all the little kids and then the devil can come and shoot him down and burn him. RIGHT IN FRONT OF ALL THE KIDS. MY very strong belief is these cause mainly trouble, and any changes they make for good are for every few hundred that are pissed off beyond belief!

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

If these people knew what they were getting into before they even entered then they would have no reason to be upset.. there will always be people who WILL want to see attractions like this, but for those that dont: these Hellhouses should warn people how shocking and disturbing some of their scenes are before allowing customers to walk through or even subject their children to it. Part of me feels that these places are wrong, but at the same time the Churches who put on these houses often have the intention of "waking people up" to a certain fact.. and there are alot of people in the world that need a wake up call. I would personally never go into one of these Hellhouses, I dont like seeing such things and I dont like the idea of such scenes being depicted in such a manner... but for some people it works, it HELPS them (although I can't fathom how).


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

I personally dislike the graphic blood and gore of some haunts. The dissected bodies and results of slasher attacks. I know others like that sort of thing, 
Why is a rape or abortion scene unacceptable yet the vivisection scenes seem to be acceptable? Is it because religious groups put on the former and nonreligious group use the latter?
I am not a “holy roller” and I would not go to one of the hell houses if I knew where one was, and trying not to offend anyone – I think I detect a bit of hypocrisy in some of the above statements


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Dear, that was very well said. I was taken back by your diplomatic insight. You need to be a public speaker.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I am sure it does. However the church should use some judgment. There was a haunted hous at spooky world that didnt(under any circumstances) allow young children in and it was not controversial, just plain scary. And I must say, a lot of people who know what is in the gell house still are not prepared. I think hell houses are an abuse of halloween, again odern halloween is strictly "designed" if you will for fun. Rape is not fun and I guarentee anyone who was raped will tell you this. I use rape as an example because it is one of the hardest things to tie into haunts. IF this does serve as a wake up call for someone then chances are they are unstable. It is also propaganda. It exploits other beliefs while trying to get its own accross. ANd I really hope people dont gop through multiple times for FUN.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Unk, I agree with you.. to each his own, and if some people's idea of a GOOD haunted attraction is something like these Hellhouses, then let them have them. 
We had an issue at our haunt because of a painting on one of our walls.. several people claimed it was demonic and wrong to show such a thing in a haunt, and then there were other people who saw it and were like "Wow, that's Cool!".. I'm sure these hellhouses recieve the same mixed reactions. I also believe that any haunted house should let the customers know what they're getting into, if a haunt has extreme graphic violence I think that the customers should recieve some kind of warning at least for their kids sake. I've never been to a haunt where I've seen anything so graphic and realistic that I wouldn't (if I had kids) want my child to see it. If I were to go to a haunt and be warned that I was going to see disturbing images.. then I wouldn't be upset, but if without warning I were to walk into a room and unexpectingly see a woman on a table in a graphic situation then I would be frustrated that my child had to see such a thing. I can understand haunts wanting to give people the element of 'suprise' by not letting them know what's inside the haunt.. so why not set an age limit? 
Our haunt has never been too over the edge as far as gore and violence.. we've struggled to avoid anything that we felt would be offensive to too many people, but we still set an age limit and recommended that children under a certain age should not go in without their parents or parental consent.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Thank you Dark. [:I]


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

There are always going to be extreme opinions on any subject you can think of. This country protects everyone's rights - "freedom of speech, freedom of expression". Whether or not you agree with these haunts, there is not much you can do about them being in existance. The KKK is a good example of something that shouldn't be in existance (in my opinion), but they are alive and well. The people with the extreme opinions are almost always in the minority but seem to be the loudest of all. That doesn't make it right though. Everyone needs to make informed decisions about what is right for them. It seems as though the general consensus is that these haunts should have warning signs posted. Maybe that is as far as we will get.

"Why can't we all just get along???" 

BlackRose


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

In any situation there is ALWAYS something the public can do as long as you're willing to make the effort. We've had people try and protest against our haunt.. I'm sure that if someone REALLY wanted to then they could get a hellhouse shut down or get some things changed. However, I dont think I would want to be someone to shut down a fundraiser for a church.. and most of these hellhouses are fundraisers of sorts.. maybe a bit more like "revivals", but they still help generate profits and these churches feel that they are doing this for a good cause.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

DIH what was the picture and why did people want you shut down? Also, the contentin Hellhouses is beyond what the general public has set as a social boundry. Just like the KKK, it is what the GENERAL PUBLIC consider socially unacceptable. I would say that pretty much everyone hates the KKK, but unlike most hell houses the KKK has a history of crim. DIH, I am really interested in what you have in you haunt.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

http://www.hellhousemovie.com/hellhouse_trailer/hell_house_trailer.html#
there is a documentery where you actualy see some parts of they hell house.... THEY LOOK REALLY well done. BUT THe point again is badddd!!!! NOw someone brought up the KKK I'm Not supporting the KKK and I do beleive they shouldnt be in existance. But THey do nothing wrong at the momment. THE KKK is just an organization with ideas.... Or so I think. 

Now these hellhouse churches is completly differnt organziation that is showing these ideas in the public. These are VERY realistic showing of SINS "or supposivly sins" 13,000 people this year view this one. I looked at the pictures and 90% of it looked liek kids under the age 15. I'm giving the hellhouse a couple of years untill someone like Mike Moore puts out a film that overexaggerate or tells it like it is and get the job done "as in stoping the hellhouse or limmiting the content"

All is done


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

The original concept of the room was to be Hell itself, but we didn't want to offend anyone with that concept so before opening we changed it to look kind of like a demonic/voodoo ritual gone wrong.. when they walked in the room there was a painting of a demon on one of the walls, nonsensical symbols drawn everywhere on the walls and floor, and voodoo dolls and snakes.. etc.. all hung from the ceiling on small strings, we also had a large circle with a star in it in the center of the floor. It was funny how many people were afraid to walk anywhere near the circle. The actor in the room was painted in all yellow and red with little horns on his temples, he looked almost like a demonic pan.. lol. People would come out of there saying that the room promoted satanism and that we were trying to teach kids about voodoo and the devil.. several church groups hated us. I can understand how some people would be offended by it, but we never really intended to shock people or scare them into believing in demons, voodoo, or the devil.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

See, that is what I dont understand about people. The satanism. There are so many movies on hell and parodizing(if thats the word) it. There is the exorcist, dogma, little nicky, etc. Hell is a "mythical" issue where the scenes in the hell house are rather common. I thin any non religious person and even some religious people would have nothing wrong with you haunt. These are the same people who appose devil costumes. I see the differnce as devil costume versus a costume where blood spurts out between the legs and a fake fetus falls out as to very different things. Real,and "mythical"(depending on your beliefs). Anyway thats my thought. Is there any way to e-mail Michael Moore with that idea. I am sure he would love it. He would severly impact the Hell House industry. Just like he did bushs campaign.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Is that documentry carried at blockbuser? I am sure it is at newbury comics(they even carry faces of death, dont get me started on that) but I dont want to buy it.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

There's a few pictures of the room on the following link:

http://www.phantomshaunt.com/photo.htm

It's the room above the "Bug's Nest" and the controversial painting is to the left of the severed head in the photo. Both those are photos of the same room..


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Int he hellhouse movie clip 1 didnt the guy look a little like hitler?

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Thats pretty good, who is the artist?

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

wow ur 2001 tunnel looks like an acid trip very nicee!! all of it!

All is done


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

I can't remember the name of the artist, and thank you for the compliments on our tunnel. My old boss actaully built that tunnel by himself for a fraction of the cost that they are sold for now, it's ALOT bigger than most other tunnels I've seen as well. 

The point is, anything can be controversial and offensive to anybody, whether it's a cartoon demon or an actress pretending to have an abortion. Everyone and every place has different ways of doing things and there are always people who are going to be against it. Even though I dont like the concept of it; I try to be as open minded as possible about the churches' reasons for creating these hellhouses. It's as simple as this: If you dont like it dont go. Read more into a place before you decide to take your entire family there, it's always best to know what you're getting into.. if the place doesn't have a website then you can always ask questions at the front door or even in the ticket line.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

DIH, I agree. Although in the view of the general public what they do is not okay. But in actuality it is fine even if only a minority agree. Is that a vortex tunnel, either way it is awsome, but I have tremendous respect for anyone who can build one of those things. Also, I didnt know that they were sold, I cant afford one, but how much do they go for?

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

It depends on the size of them.. but I think I heard about $6,000 for the size that we have right now, I could be wrong.. I think there are other pictures of it throughout the years on our website, it's a steel frame that bolts together in sections and rotates on a series of small tires, when we first made it we had problems with the motor overheating but for the past three years the thing hasn't failed us, it stays on for at least four-five hours at a time with no problems.. we can fit about 8-10 people inside it comfortably along the walkway.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Misfit (Sep 25, 2003)

I dnot think that would be to hard/pricy to make if you used a lightweight plastic tube.

All is done


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I guess you could use pvc with those + fitting. I cant really think of a way to incorparate that into my haunt now. DIH, how much did it cost you?

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2004)

LorieStrode68, Catholics are into Halloween aren't they? partly responsible for our celebrating it the way we do aren't they? I attended a baptist church for a while, and always stopped going around late August because they made me feel guilty for my love of Halloween. I haven't been much since last year. Actually considering a Catholic church. Not so much guilt. I have never seen a Hellhoiuse like every one is discussing though.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Some Hell-houses do mask what they really are with their advertising because they really want an audience and they really need the profit to keep it going, so they lie. (Isn't there a commandment about lying? seems to me...)
The goofy thing to me is, if these churches are striving to make people think and thereby create a better world? What about the different ways that people all reguard the exact same thing? Can't you just picture the 17 yr, old kid helping design and run one of these, on one hand he's getting praised by his church for doing what they want him to do (work on their behalf and earn them money) but personally, who really knows how this little realistic drama is settling into his own mind and emotions?
Sam Peckinpaw made some very violent and graphic westerns because he said that he was against these violence, yet many loved his movies BECAUSE they wanted to see such depictions of human pain and suffering and murder.
It's real hard to set up extreme examples as an object lesson and not find yourself pandering to someone's deep, scary thoughts of nastiness.
Maybe these hell-houses will come to an end when some 17 yr. old parishioner goes balistic and really inflicts bodilly harm upon someone as he picked up from his October play-acting , that he was supposed to do?
I read an official explanation once of where some of our worst criminals come from. they arrive gradually from situations they do of a criminal/sexual nature and because they don't get caught window peeking at 15 or sneeking into a girl's bedroom at 18 or caught molesting someone at 19 that they feel ok with eventually murdering someone at 21, negative reinforcement stepping up the thrill factor, I guess?

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## LorieStrode68 (May 29, 2004)

Rsaliva,
Yeah, Catholics dig Halloween because of the day that comes after it: All Saints Day (woo hoo!) In any case, Catholics do not believe in the "end times" like some Christian denominations believe, therefore, Catholics also do not believe in things like "Hellhouses", depicting the gruesome "end times" that are "near"he persecutions that will come from it (don't get me wrong, Catholics still believe in the world ending at some point). Catholics are not neccessarily into open, harsh, insenstive persecution of people's behaviors, partly because we are too busy defending ourselves from critics of Catholicism

If you want to feel less guilty about the love for Halloween, try out a Catholic Church and see if you feel better. I have never EVER felt bad about enjoying a Holiday. Oh, actually, they do make you promise to love Christmas more though....KIDDING!

Sara

"Hey! I went to Long Beach State. Same as Speilburg."
--Halloween Ressurection


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Let me tell you a quick little story....When I was a little weener(Putrid get your mind out of the GUTTER!)I lived down the street from a Catholic Brotherhood College and one Halloween night my brother and I went up to the college(it sat up on a hill).LET ME TELL YA!!!!!Those fools PARTYED like ther was no tomorrow.I mean jack-o-laterns on stake all lit up,all the brothers were dressed up,food up the wazoo(and a bit of the old JD,etc).My brother and I looked and just smiled at each other as we thought,"Go ahead dudes and PARTY on!"

rod spain


----------



## Dear-In-Headlights (Mar 16, 2004)

Crazy, it cost us about $2,000 if I remember correctly, however we used all steel. PVC might be harder to make one with, Even PVC when formed into a circle and spun still flexes slightly, a plastic tubing or any material that will flex under alot of weight would probably not work for one of these tunnels (unless it was a VERY small one) I think it would probably be a bit more dangerous but you might try it, I'd be quite interested to know how it works. The hardest thing was sewing together the cloth to fit around the edge of the tunnel.. each section of cloth has a slip-seam so that a thin steel rod can bolt the fabric down to the frame and keep tension in the cloth between sections.

Rod, Catholic school boys & girls are quite dangerous people in my experience. Some of the most party-happy people I know went to private Catcholic schools.


FoLlOw Me To ThE eNd Of ThE wOrLd, AnD i'Ll Be ThE oNe To PuSh YoU oFf ThE eDgE.


----------



## Brett (Jul 9, 2004)

I do believe that some haunted houses can be too scary. I should know since I created one. Actually it was more like a haunted front yard. I would set it up with creepy decorations, tike torches, and I would hide somewhere. When the kids came near I would jump out and scare them. The following years some of those kids refused to come back since I scared them so badly. Others loved it so much they came back for more each year.

Brett


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Again proving it is too scary for SOME. Also, with the vortex tunnel, I dont have space so I dont think I will be building one anytime soon. There was somebody who made it out of wood its on the monster list. I also dont have the equiptment for metal work. Oh well.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

You will always have that percentage of people who don't come back . However, IMHO a haunted house is just that~it is meant to scare...You all know where I'm going with this...
We have a HellHouse right down the road...they have been in business for years. And yes they are deceitful as to what they actually are selling... I won't let my kids(teenagers)go to it...(and I work in a haunted house) I don't let them go because of the conversion factor, not the scare factor...

"forgive me for that twisted thought I had of you just now"


----------



## rod spain (Aug 27, 2002)

Hey Twisted!!Where have you been??!!Naughty,Naughty girl.Its time for your weekly exorcism.Now come along or you might get REpossessed!

rod spain


----------



## BOOgrrl (Jul 15, 2004)

Just wanted to put in a few things. Years and years ago (too many to tell an exact #) my friends and I were in high school. We wanted to hit a ton of haunted houses so we got the local paper that had listings and maps. We went to 3 or 4 and stumblled into a Hell House. We had no idea what it was. It was just advertised as a scary place to go. The ad said nothing about the true nature of it. I have my thoughts on religion and what I do and don't like about it but this was insane. Just as many other posters here have said there were very graphic scenes. At first we had no clue waht was going on and it got bad. The actors yelled at the sinners who were walking through. There were also a lot of childern who went through too. I remeber it being about 10 bucks to get in. I really felt tricked into being there and would have never gone if I knew. I can't belive that they can get away with tricking people into going. 
OK moving on. I know for me and my group of friends that there are things we like and dislike in haunted houses. 
We find that places that just have gory displays that you walk past don't do much for us. I think that maybe that we see so much of the gory stuff in movies it is not frightening. We like to be creeped out. The actors can kill this if they are in your face or won't leave you alone. We all agree that a more psycological fear is more fun than a guy splattering blood w/ a chainsaw. Things that startle you for a second are fun and you can get a good giggle out of it later. 
Hope this isn't too long. 


All Halloween needs is a gift exchange!


----------



## BOOgrrl (Jul 15, 2004)

Just wanted to put in a few things. Years and years ago (too many to tell an exact #) my friends and I were in high school. We wanted to hit a ton of haunted houses so we got the local paper that had listings and maps. We went to 3 or 4 and stumblled into a Hell House. We had no idea what it was. It was just advertised as a scary place to go. The ad said nothing about the true nature of it. I have my thoughts on religion and what I do and don't like about it but this was insane. Just as many other posters here have said there were very graphic scenes. At first we had no clue waht was going on and it got bad. The actors yelled at the sinners who were walking through. There were also a lot of childern who went through too. I remeber it being about 10 bucks to get in. I really felt tricked into being there and would have never gone if I knew. I can't belive that they can get away with tricking people into going. 
OK moving on. I know for me and my group of friends that there are things we like and dislike in haunted houses. 
We find that places that just have gory displays that you walk past don't do much for us. I think that maybe that we see so much of the gory stuff in movies it is not frightening. We like to be creeped out. The actors can kill this if they are in your face or won't leave you alone. We all agree that a more psycological fear is more fun than a guy splattering blood w/ a chainsaw. Things that startle you for a second are fun and you can get a good giggle out of it later. 
Hope this isn't too long. 


All Halloween needs is a gift exchange!


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Gore is overused but also has a place in witch it is appropriate(as in fits the scene) for example I think a recreaton of thehouse from wrong turn would be really cool. I am still looking for a place that has the documentry on Hell house. As for a hell house if they were free I would probably go out of curiosity, I would however, never help them with funding. As for stumbling in on one by mistake there is absoutly nothing wrong with that. If I saw the person responsible for making it I would, from what I here, be compelled to throw a punch. Maybe I could get out of going to jail by saying that I did that cause I wanna go to hell.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Ugly Joe (Jan 13, 2004)

*crazy*, you're ignoring the most simple route to truly hit these people where they're weakest - laugh, cheer, and ask for more.

Not to imply I like this kind of stuff - I would as soon stand out front, shouting to all, about the disturbed scenes depicted by the *friendly, neighborhood christians*, and hang warning flyers on every lightpost in town for as long as my strength (and pocketbook) would hold out - but far simpler would be to let them know their *BEST* effort was so blindingly pathetic, that it had the reverse impact.

Chances are, you may be physically contacted, or even struck. If that happens, you have the winning ticket to shut them down permanently.

(and before I'm charbroiled at the stake for the "friendly, neighborhood christians" crack, I would like to remind all of the context of the conversation - any christian that will do that to an unsuspecting innocent does not deserve respect - I honestly wouldn't cross the street to pee on their head if were on fire)

I hold many religions in high regard, and will treat any followers who are responsible members of a community with respect - I just don't believe the way you believe.

(*Ugly Joe* falls backward off his soapbox...)

*"Kiss me, Fatboy!"* - _Pennywise the clown_


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I live in MA and you dont see much of that around here. You do have a very good point regarding reactions. They are looking fo rpeople to be upset and scared. I wonder what would happen if I told them that my wife/girlfriend/mom/sister was pregnant and they didnt know what to do. And thanks to them they now know that there is a thing called abortion. I wonder if that would freek em out? Christian or not people who pull that kinda crap do not deserve to be treaty nicely. That is because treat others as they treat you. They want to trick you into depression then you go play them. Get an angry mob together and without injuring anyone destroy all there props. I would personally like to steal all the profits and donate it to a real charity, not some crazy missionary fund. But thats me. As for peing on them to put the fire out, I would cross the street to pee on them as long as they werent on fire. If they were, I hear that it is possible to light a fart. I would say that in a way that is abuse of free speach, just like what the Klu Klux Klan do. People give free speach to try to give equal rights, not for others to use those equal rights to try to take it away.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

You know, it would be really funny to turn the tables. Have a woman go through the Hell House with a fake maternity suit on. She could go into labor in one of the first rooms. Have a guy with her who is helping her out. You could have a battery operated fountain pump and shoot blood everywhere and have her delivery some type of alien baby. I know, sick, very sick, but that would certainly give them a scare.

Crazy, where are you at in MA? I grew up in Enfield, CT just south of springfield, MA.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Newton, its right near Boston. Putting my sick mind to work you could tell the people there that you raped your mom thinking it was your dad getting her pregnant and now she is getting an abortion. That is the most disgusting thing I have ever thought of but since the people at those haunts have such little tolerance it should scare them insane.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

While you were drunk and high

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

Okay, ummmm, Crazy... I don't know what to say to that... Now you have me scared.

The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## rottingcorpse (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey everyone by the way, the Hellhouse documentary ran last night on the Sundance Channel, I attempted to tape it and meant to come here to let everyone know about it since this whole conversation was my fault in the first place, but I have been swamped.

The documentary runs a lot around Halloween but keep checking the Sundance Channel, they are the ones that run it, usually very late night. I caught about 20 minutes of it once but it was only right at the end so hopefully last night at 3:30 AM EST my VCR (yeah I still have one of those things) captured it.

I brought the whole part of the topic up because in Tampa 10 years ago one of those rogue Christian groups put this on and did not warn anyone about it. They got a little press in the local paper and were sued. That put a stop to that house and that "religious" group quickly vanished. I don't believe in lawsuits for everything but that was a deserving one and put those SOB's out of business permanently. Good Riddance.

By the way, I did not intend this to be an anti religious conversation or anything, that's why I mentioned "rogue" religious groups. I personally have no belief but people can believe what they want as long as they don't try to cram that garbage down my throat.

In 3rd grade, when I was told a Spiderman vs. DareDevil was a satanic comic, that pretty much did me in on religion!!


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

I know I've certainly learned from this message thread, what not to put in a Haunted House. 



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

I agree with you one hundred percent, people can believe what the want but dont force it upon me. I dont get sundace(not in the package we ordered) but I do get sundance on demand. Hopefully it will show up there, I have seen a lot of crappy documentries show up there ans supposedly this one is good. Another thing I dislike is super sensative religious groups that are haunt fans. They go to a haunt and then get all whacky about satanic stuff. The fact is that its halloween and the devil has become a large represenative part and people do have hell as a theme. I do not dislike these people or there beliefs, I just think if they see the devil in something designed to scare peopel they do not need to expload at you.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

About five years ago people groaning and gasping then saying something was not "politically Correct" got real tired, so at the beginning of my tour through the house I would say,"If anyone will be offended by something they think is "P-C"-incorrect, you can just leave NOW."
Sometimes a good "defense" is a good "Offense", say it first, let them know.
I always like over hearing someone say "This isn't scary." and then a few seconds later they are screaming! This makes my day! hahahah!
This afternoon an old woman had to "bail" on the tour after the second room, she said she has a heart condition, I think she's just an old grump, whatever? Her adult daughter loved the tour and the house and will be returning to bring a dozen coworkers for a Hyde& Sneek party.

"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------



## Fleshrot (Jul 19, 2004)

This is funny to me as well, I'm working at a haunted house going on 4 years now. It's hard to say whether or not a haunted house can be too scary or not.
Not everyone gets scared as easily as others. What scares one person may not scare another. My experience at the haunt I'm at tells me people can't get enough of us! I've seen people come through 3 times in one night!
Personally, when I get the chance to go to another haunt besides my own, the kind of scare I'm looking for will both make me pee in my pants and want to hold onto someone's hand or clothing. I want the scare to stick in my mind for some time!
I have a strong stomach, so I can handle a lot.
Can a haunted house be too scary? It depends on the person going through.

John Elks


----------



## Fleshrot (Jul 19, 2004)

Can a haunted house be too scary? It depends on the person going through.

John Elks


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

I love being scared. Haunted houses around in my area are waaay too tame for me. I just love the adrenaline rush of it all. Its like drugs. hehe. So I search a lot at Halloween for a really good Haunted House. There was one around here that I just loved forever, but over the years I am becoming desensatized to it and I NEED to find something else. My husband and I are going to try this one in the next city, I am looking forward to it becuase it had a warning next to it on the National Haunted House directory. [}]


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

I just really find haunted houses that have to resort to the same thing, over and over, rather boring and tiresome. When you have a good air cannon and startle, or someone jumps at you, it's cool and exciting. But not for every 10 steps, the same damn thing. I once visited a haunted house where there were at least 7 actors playing "jason" and it was really just paint-splattered drop cloths and the actors chased you through with a variety of props. Ok guys, it's getting old.

I also don't enjoy the over-use of gore. If I wanted a slasher flick, I'd rent one. A little blood is fine, but don't show stuff that's just designed to make me sick.

No, I enjoy a spooky, psychologically thrilling jaunt that relies just as much on my own mind to play tricks on me. Good props, spooky sounds and/or music (not too loud, that's another problem) and darkness and fog. I saw a really nice one in Portland a couple of years ago as it was being constructed that looked damn cool from the front window, but unfortunately I couldn't make it back after it opened.

I tend to think the best haunted hauses know how to vary the level of spookiness and stuff, with occasional pneumatic props designed to startle, but for the most part are cool props and setups.

Of course, that's just me.

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

That's some really good insight. Would using a sound activated water fountain mounted inside a body or body parts be too gory? Would kindof be funny to see red colored water shooting out of a neck stump or from exposed guts in a body laying there. Not throughout the whole haunt, just for one effect. 

What do you think????


The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## Unk (Dec 10, 2003)

or you could just have a head and torso dressed like a knight and have a short recording – “It’s just a flesh wound” “I’ve had worse” “Come back here and I’ll bite your kneecaps”


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

That would be great, I can visualize it now. For the water cannon thing I would buy a fish tank pump abl etwo squirt a relativly tick stram of water about 10 inches in the air. I would also hook up a water pic to squirt the people with non dies water walking by.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Stryker (Aug 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by Thedarktomb_
> 
> That's some really good insight. Would using a sound activated water fountain mounted inside a body or body parts be too gory? Would kindof be funny to see red colored water shooting out of a neck stump or from exposed guts in a body laying there. Not throughout the whole haunt, just for one effect.
> 
> ...


That would probably be just fine. A little grossness is ok, again though, as long as it's not overdone and that's not the only thing you rely on to make the haunted house. And I think that if the whole scene has to FOCUS on just the effect of the blood pumping, then you've lost the effect of the spookiness. I mean, a bathtub with a corpse in it, where the person had committed suicide, or something... You have the bathroom, and other things to focus on, aside from just the dripping blood on the floor from his slit wrists. Or a tablepeice with a severed head amongst the other "fixings", that's all fine. Even a body crawled up to the wall, "HELP ME" written in blood, and the body's arm still stretched up to the wall in it's last futile attempt to escape the murderer or something... But just to have a whole room with a body on it, and the "guts" strewn out with no explanation as to why, and blood pumping from it in a huge stream seems too campy and slasher-film to me. Maybe it's just the overdone nature of trying as hard as you can to show as much splatter and blood as possible.

If the "rooms" go from one to another in sequence, having a different room for each effect is pretty cool as well. Ok, so one room has a corpse with blood shooting out of it and a crazy man with an axe in it. The next room has a poltergeist with haunted books and things floating from one side of the room to another...

I'd also have to say that rooms should have some sort of explanation to them, even if it's audience derived. Just having a corpse there with a bleeding neck pumping blood... What's keeping the blood pumping? Is he undead? Did the "axeman" just get him moments ago, and is now coming for you? Was he turned into a fountain of recirculating blood for a monster "office party"? I guess I just need an explanation for why things are, no matter if it's a plausible one or not. At least SOMETHING.  But yeah, for one or two effects, that would be good by me.

Sorry for the rambling nature of this post. 

-Stryker
"The body is but a coffin for the soul."


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

But if you have an explanation...

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Hell House is on sundance tommorow at 10:05. I may just order sundance for the day or ask for a 1 day sample, not sure if they have those. But anyone with sundance tommorow at 10:05.

Michael Ball

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

Ah crud, I got the dates mixed up and thought that the movie was on today. Stupid memory...


----------



## Dante of Doom (Jul 28, 2004)

Thedarktomb
The Great Pumkin
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

That's some really good insight. Would using a sound activated water fountain mounted inside a body or body parts be too gory? Would kindof be funny to see red colored water shooting out of a neck stump or from exposed guts in a body laying there. Not throughout the whole haunt, just for one effect. 

What do you think????


The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm 

look at thes fake guts a real work of art
http://www.thehalloweengroup.com/gore.htm


good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## Thedarktomb (May 10, 2004)

That's a really cool website. Good prices too. I just ordered some stuff from them.



The Dark Tomb - Psychological Terror at it's best!
www.mansionofterror.com/props.htm


----------



## Dante of Doom (Jul 28, 2004)

ya im gettin my micheal myers costume from there

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

Good news, well for me anyway. My dad is probably gonna start using netflix, you know, 22 bucks a month unlimited rentals, since we spend like 50 a month normaly at west coast video(wow run on sentence). Anyway they have tons of stuff including documentries, and Hell house. Also any of you sick minded freaks they have that f***en s*** faces of death, which personally, i feel should be illegal. Anyhow, they have a free trial and according to my uncle(who is a member) he really loves net flix. I sound like an ad but it really is supposed to be a good service. Some more info, you can have 3 movies out at once. They come with a pre paid thingie to send it back,free 1 day shipping, 22 a month, no late fees, unlimed monthly rentals!

Michael Ball

I'm a little bit off the chain, call me insane, but the fact remains 
That I'm a psycho
Better get it through your brain, when you say my name, never say it in vain
Cause I'm a psycho

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Dante of Doom (Jul 28, 2004)

if you pay 40 dollars a month you can rent 8 at a time

good bad im the guy with the gun- ash (army of darkness)


----------



## crazymjb (Oct 27, 2003)

If you had no life you could just barely watch that many a day. Good plan. LOL. I think 3 will do.

Michael Ball

I'm a little bit off the chain, call me insane, but the fact remains 
That I'm a psycho
Better get it through your brain, when you say my name, never say it in vain
Cause I'm a psycho

Check out my photo album!
http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10014


----------



## Scythemantis (Aug 7, 2004)

No, nothing can be too scary. I used to draw ideas for haunted houses, just for fun, but all of them would've required a tremendous budget. I'd want to build something that starts out cute and cheesy, then plunges you unexpectedly into a nightmareish labyrinth where the walls bleed, fake maggots rain down from the ceilings and slimy, bizarre monsters surge out of every nook and cranny screaming and flailing.

Something much more "doable" that I'd love to see would be a house that guests can wander freely but are stalked by zombies, and if caught, are offered their own mask to join in on the scaring (though that might get a little dangerous if it's a big public thing).


----------



## DeadlyNightshade (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello,

When I was a kid, I went to a haunted house that scared the S**T out of me!!! It was put on as a fund raiser by the theater students and it was FANTASTIC!!! I loved it!!! I still tell this story of "The House on Diagonal Street" to anyone who will listen!!! This was the BEST, and I mean, BEST Halloween scare I ever had...obviously, it didn't scar me for life, unless you consider being obsessed with Halloween a scar....ah, but what a beautiful scar that would be!!! I will be happy to re-tell my tale should anyone be interested


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

I have seen people in haunted attractions really freak for things that I dont understand.
Everyone is different , In my charity haunts I have heard mothers say that " ohh thats to scary" , while a 4 year old in a fireman costume laughs himself silly.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

I would sue the Hellhouse creators for showing pornographic material to kids. There are movie ratings to help keep certain material from kids brought on by the same kind of people throwing this "shin-dig" . Is this form of entertainment any different? Good thing I had read about this helhouse beforehand and never decided to go out and find one. If I would have seen little kids subjected to that kind of crap there would have been a lot of holy rollers going to the hospital, not to mention one hell of a bonfire. I would be more than happy to show them true rapture.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

The last time I went to a haunted house was about 15 years ago. I don't recall if patrons were allowed to be touched back then. In one of the rooms patrons had to walk arcoss a wooden bridge. I saw a hand come up to try and grab my foot and I leaped up into the air and crushed the poor actors hand when I landed. I didn't mean to....and I still feel bad about it.
The other issue I had with the haunted houses was the fog machines always gave me coughing asthma attacks.


----------



## Ray A Rottin (Jun 8, 2005)

Wow... you learn something new everyday.

I never heard of "Hellhouse" before until I read about it in this post.

Thanks for the "heads up". I like my Halloween scary, not "preachy". I'll be avoiding these things if they come around western PA.


----------



## altariel (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, I am an easy person to scary, I mean REALLY easy. All you have to do to be really quiet and walk into a room without me noticing and I jump like eight feet out of my seat, so therefore, Haunted Houses are always entertaining for the people around me when I start screaming over some guy jumping infront of me dressed as a ghost. Hell, he could just have a sheet over his head and I'd be done XD.

Back on topic. I've never really strayed away from a Haunted House that was 'Too Scary'. I went to the Eastern State Prison in Philly last year and that was intense. Not something for young kids, but I sure had a blast screaming my head off at every little thing. I think the 'Too Scary' thing almost draws people. Saying something is not scary enough would push people away. Again, I'm an easy scare, so don't count on me to tell you if any Haunt is too scary, because for me, its probably Terrifying


----------

